# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Plan de Gestión del Riesgo de Inundación en la Cuenca del Ebro

## Jonasino

> Recientemente se ha aprobado el plan de Gestión del Riesgo de Inundación en la Cuenca del Ebro, y nos hace reflexionar cuando se producirá una nueva crecida que provoque nuevas inundaciones como las de Febrero del 2015 que tuvieron en vilo a toda la ribera del Ebro, y dejaron unas imágenes impactantes y muchas perdidas. El año pasado ya escribí que entre las soluciones sostenibles para evitar los peores daños no se encontraban los dragados, que eran demandados por variados sectores, entre los que se encuentran los agricultores, y las poblaciones de las comarcas de la ribera alta y media del Ebro. ﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿
> 
> En esta nueva entrada, me centrare en revisar el Plan de Gestión del Riesgo de Inundación en la Cuenca del Ebro (PGRIEbro), recientemente publicado por la Confederación hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) y es que tenemos que recordar con los ríos no son solo el cauce que discurre con normalidad, en momentos puntuales de grandes lluvias, deshielos, etc, etc... pueden ver su caudal multiplicado exponencialmente y ocupar su "llanura de inundación. El valle del Ebro o su demarcación hidrográfica, se encuentra en el Norte de la península Ibérica, recorriéndola desde el Noroeste hacia el Sureste, pasando por diferentes comunidades autónomas y recibiendo aguas de transición de otros Estados como son Francia y Andorra. Es la cuenca hidrográfica más extensa de España, ocupando casi el 18% del total del territorio español. También la cuenca del rio Ebro es una zona con una gran variedad climática, encontrándose una pequeña porción de clima oceánico y la mayor parte de mediterráneo con múltiples subtipos y variedades. La depresión central, por donde discurre el rio Ebro, desde Tudela y hasta la desembocadura, a pesar de ser la zona más seca, donde menores precipitaciones se producen, es la que más riesgos tiene. Toda la zona está orientada hacia esta depresión central, y todos los afluentes del Ebro por sus dos vertientes, hacen aumentar el caudal.
> 
> Por Real Decreto 903/2010 de fecha 9 de Julio se transpuso al ordenamiento jurídico español la Directiva 2007/60/CE del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo, sobre la Evaluación y los riesgos de inundación. Esta normativa conlleva una serie de tareas para los Estados Miembros, entre estas, la elaboración de la "Evaluación Preliminar del Riesgo de Inundación" (EPRI) por cada demarcación hidrográfica, unidad de gestión o cada parte de una demarcación hidrográfica internacional situada en su territorio. Esta evaluación deberá tener como mínimo el siguiente contenido:
> 
>     Mapas de la demarcación geográfica con los límites de la cuenca y las subcuencas hidrográficas.
>     Descripción de las inundaciones en el pasado con impactos negativos significativos para la salud humana, el medio ambiente, el patrimonio cultural y la actividad económica y que tengan probabilidad significativa de volver a producirse.
>     Descripción de las inundaciones de importancia, ocurridas en el pasado cuando puedan preverse consecuencias adversas de futuros acontecimientos similares.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/eduardo-je...-ebro-pgriebro

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),F. Lázaro (18-mar-2016),perdiguera (19-mar-2016)

----------

